# white trout casserole



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

first you need some white trout.









add your white trout to a small pan.next add some bread crumbs on top and bake for 20 minutes at 350

kids love it


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Considering yourchildish behavior and immaturity, I would think that "babyfood" white trout would be your favorite food!:letsdrink












"White Trout! Its whats for dinner!" mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Sitting around thinking "What kind of stupid shit can I post today?"


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

After you brought up the subject of white trout casserole, it sounded so good that I actually made some tonight. DELICIOUS!!!

I layered fillets in a pyrex dish, already pre-sprayed with Pam. Salted, peppered, and sprinkled with Chef Paul's Magic Seafood Powder.

I opened a small can of minced crabmeat and sprinkled on fish. Then I layered more fillets on top and sprinkled salt, pepper, seafood powder, parmasean cheese, and put 2-3 pats of butter dispersed over fish. Then I sprinkled some McCormick Crusting Blends honey mustard over the whole thing. 

Put a top on it and baked at 350 for 35-40 minutes. Cut into sections and serve!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (11/25/2009)*After you brought up the subject of white trout casserole, it sounded so good that I actually made some tonight. DELICIOUS!!!
> 
> I layered fillets in a pyrex dish, already pre-sprayed with Pam. Salted, peppered, and sprinkled with Chef Paul's Magic Seafood Powder.
> 
> ...


Dang, Sounds like my mingo Thanksgiving dish Angus....

Don't have any white trout or I'd give that a try...

Jimmy


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

jjam:

I say lets go catch a few hundred more next week! Will needs more fish for his recipe. I think he ate all that he had left already....

He feeds alot of the neighborhood kids the white trout, so he runs out real quick.:moon


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (11/26/2009)*jjam:
> 
> I say lets go catch a few hundred more next week! Will needs more fish for his recipe. I think he ate all that he had left already....
> 
> He feeds alot of the neighborhood kids the white trout, so he runs out real quick.:moon


I WILL BULLSHIT YOU NOT my cat eats all kinda raw fish his favorite is wahoo but when i cut up the white trout he turned his nose up and gave me that WTF look.i was like damn.seriously i have tried to eat that stuff on 2 ocasions and both it was so mushy i spit it out.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (11/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *angus_cow_doctor (11/26/2009)*jjam:
> ...






I guess he does turn his nose up at white trout after you done spoiled him on whaoo...:banghead



Will you just need some inshore catch cooking lessons!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *on the rocks (11/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (11/26/2009)*
> ...


tell mike were coming over this weekend to catch some and i want to see from a pro how its done cause when i cook em they are N-A-S-T-Y.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

here is a pic of my white trout casserole!

This is before the oven....










This is after baking!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like it cokked down.Nothing like white trout soup.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

to tell the truth, it was a bit like a fish meatloaf....

I used a spatula to cut it into sections and dipped the sections onto peoples plates!

No soup here.....:takephoto


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

at least old folks have the assurance that they can still eat fish after they lose all there teeth.I BET you can drink white trout thru a straw if you debone it right


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

<U>*mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*</U>

WHITE TROUT MILKSHAKE!!!!!!!

be still, my quivering liver.......:moon

I bet that will be the next flavor that Ensure offers....


----------

